# Copper



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:smooch: I miss that boy, but the loss wouldn't be so great if the love hadn't been so strong.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're so very right.

He was such a beautiful boy, I know he is greatly missed.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Copper was a beautiful boy. It's so hard when they are no longer with us


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I know how hard it is. Hugs...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was such a lovely boy and we had so much in common with Cooper and Meg its so hard we miss them so much (Hugs)


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is so true. We miss our pets/companions so much when they are gone because we loved them so much.

I love seeing his sweet face.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad you are holding happy memories of him close, his sweetness is so obvious in that photo.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been long enough that the pain is soft and just a "missing you boy" moment and not the tearing grief it was at first.

Just... man what a face.:smooch: We'd gone just a little way up the mountain and I had to stop and wait on him to come back and see why I stopped. I stopped at the creek (as I often did) to force Copper to take a break and cool off! He would just keep on going and overdo it if he had the chance.

I have many, many pics of his and Jack's behinds as they plundered off ahead of me.

Mack pony is whinnying for breakfast, Jack is lying in the floor groaning in contentment, Emily and Tucker are in the yard wrestling. New loves make the loss of previous ones easier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When I saw Cooper's sweet white face in your picture, he made me think of my bridge boy. They're always with us, no matter how long it's been since they were here on earth. 

And yes, the ones that come into our lives, sure help ease the pain and loss of the ones that have passed. I am so enjoying by new boy even if he's been with me almost 2.5 years now. He reminds me so much of my bridge boy and I can't help but smile when it happens.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What an endearing face :smooch: how we miss them so. Sure miss the antics our boys got into!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Awwww he WAS such a handsome HANDSOME man.... sweet boy. 

I miss my Frazier every.single.day. Watching Tucker and Maggie play together even now is still so bitter sweet. They would have all had a blast together, but I know that my Frazier is what keeps my two babies safe everyday. I know your Copper is what keeps you going everyday. xo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I miss Copper, too. I always felt that he was a part of my heart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I miss Copper too and his adventures. His sweet face sure does remind me of Max. It hurts so much when they are gone. Surely we will all be together again, one day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I do try to concentrate on the good and really just wanted to post that boy's smiling face again.
This pic is "Thanks Mom for digging me this nice cool hole on a hot day." even though I really needed to keep digging out the culvert since it was plugged with sand.
Copper got away with many things he probably shouldn't have, but I remain a marshmallow where my animals are concerned.

We had just over 6 years together and that was much longer than I thought it would be when I rescued the "old dog" from the shelter even though I tried hard to refuse him at first.:doh: Some things are just meant to be.

Losing Copper really hurt as you all know, but it meant we could rescue little Emily and Tucker instead of adopting them out since we were "full up". Tucker is DH's heart dog and it is his first since DH was a child so that is a silver lining.

Concentrate on the good, but I sure can still have a good cry over the ones I lost too. You guys understand I know.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh yes, we understand. Such a lovely sugar face. And a very very lucky one to be loved so well.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

What a beautiful picture of him under the blanket. How right you are. Our grief is so hard to bear because we loved them so much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> :smooch: I miss that boy, but the loss wouldn't be so great if the love hadn't been so strong.


Such a sweet face! Your words are so true, it is impossible to love more than we did. Hugs!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Teresa, I think this one is my favorite picture of Copper! Just love, love, love that golden smile! You and he sure did make the most of those 4 years!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Teresa, I think this one is my favorite picture of Copper! Just love, love, love that golden smile! You and he sure did make the most of those 4 years!


Sheesh! It was actually 6 years and 16 days.:doh::doh::doh: 
Sorry for the senile moment.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I do try to concentrate on the good and really *just wanted to post that boy's smiling face again*.


And I am so glad you did! 

I fondly remember the story you told once of him turning the water on in the upstairs bathroom and locking himself in .


----------

